# Finally....



## ladycop322 (Apr 9, 2015)

While on duty about 6 weeks ago, I responded to a coral snake call.  Upon my arrival, I found the snake, dead, on the side of the road.  

I posted it on Facebook, stating that the skin would make a nice blank.  Seamus (member on IAP) offered to make the blanks 

I had my sergeant skin the snake and I mailed it to Seamus.  After about a month, the result is as shown!

Ten bolt action blanks and on Jr. Gent II set....

Stay tuned as I am working on a bolt action and Jr. Gent II.


----------



## wyone (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok.. either really cool.. or really ewww...  lol..  I bet they turn out awesome.. even though I have always been a little weird about snakeskin pens...


----------



## mjrbuzz (Apr 9, 2015)

definitely red touching yellow, beautiful colors and i'm sure will be amazing pens


----------



## Waggoner (Apr 9, 2015)

Would love to see a finished product.


----------



## gimpy (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice "catch"  I hope your sgt get one ............under "other duties"......lol


----------



## ladycop322 (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes, he will get a bolt action for skinning it for me


----------



## BJohn (Apr 10, 2015)

Can't wait to see the final pen.


----------



## wyone (Apr 10, 2015)

<<-- had to smile a bit larger than normal today Michelle..  my Brother in law killed a black snake in FL.. and I have to admit... I told him too bad he was so far away.. I would have him skin it and send it to me to make pens out of.  lol


----------



## tjseagrove (Apr 10, 2015)

Will it be your on duty carry pen????
424


----------



## Bean_Counter (Apr 10, 2015)

Myself as well as a million other people were trying to get Seamus to give those up on facebook, but he held strong and didnt. Seamus is one hell of a snakeskin caster! Cant wait to see that junior 2


----------



## ladycop322 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'll be turning it this weekend and have it up on the forum by Sunday evening


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 10, 2015)

As a person who keeps snakes as pets (Honduran Milk Snakes) I have mixed feelings about snake skin pen blanks.  I've made some myself and have to admit that I've killed two copperheads that were lurking in my back yard.  However, since I started keeping snakes, my feelings have shifted a bit.  I now capture the Copperheads and release them far away from the house and I would never kill a snake unless I absolutely had to.  I realize that this snake was already dead on the road and I would have done the exact same thing with it rather than let it go to waste.  Many snakes do make beautiful pens (I like the Copperheads the best) but I feel badly when I hear of people killing snakes just to make pen blanks.  That said, there are tons of people who breed just about any species of snake you can think of.  Breeders always have some mortality, especially with newly hatched or young snakes.  I suspect that if a person offered to buy the skins or perhaps swap a couple of pens, you'd have plenty of snake skins to work with.  You can check on FaceBook to find reptile breeder groups or other sites like Fauna Classified for breeders.  Just be considerate and respectful of the fact that they really care for their snakes and ask them politely if they would consider selling/swapping the snakes that die.  Just a thought...  p.s. here are some photos of some of the snakes I have right now.  











http://s72.photobucket.com/user/Jimws100/media/Ghost-Female_zpseef02138.jpg.html

Jim Smith


----------

